

Should I Remove My Laptop Battery to Increase its Life? - aweSummer
http://www.pcworld.com/article/242799/should_i_remove_my_laptop_battery_to_increase_its_life.html

======
jerico2day
Batteries die whether you use them or not. Modern laptop batteries don't
really need any special care or cycling. I say just use and enjoy your laptop
and stop worrying about the battery. When it dies, it dies, and you can go buy
a new one at that time.

~~~
pasbesoin
The amount of time and effort spend "avoiding" battery degradation might be
better spend budgeting and earning for its replacement.

